
HN: List of April Fools' Day Announcements (2017) - tbirrell
Its that time of year again. When everyone starts releasing their fake product announcements a day (or two) early to try and fool us.<p>Instead of cluttering up the front page, let&#x27;s just post them in here instead. One thread where each top-level comment is just a title and a link.
======
zero_by_divide
[https://stackoverflow.blog/2017/03/30/stack-overflow-
unveils...](https://stackoverflow.blog/2017/03/30/stack-overflow-unveils-next-
steps-computer-security/)

~~~
aaossa
I love it. I hope somebody to actually code an implementation soon and publish
it in "Show HN"

------
ilaksh
I think its fun to have them on the front page. I wish people would not try to
make people submit to threads.

------
jeiden
Particle Blok: [https://vimeo.com/210930690](https://vimeo.com/210930690)

------
nxrabl
Google Gnome:
[https://store.google.com/magazine/gnome](https://store.google.com/magazine/gnome)

------
murrain
Nvidia G assist: [http://www.geforce.com/gtx-g-
assist](http://www.geforce.com/gtx-g-assist)

------
zero_by_divide
Amazon Alexa with PetLexa
[https://youtu.be/fdhxzqkvkZw](https://youtu.be/fdhxzqkvkZw)

------
jerska
Algolia's CSS API client: [https://blog.algolia.com/js-is-dead-all-hail-
css/](https://blog.algolia.com/js-is-dead-all-hail-css/)

~~~
bananicorn
Honestly, I think this is one of the funnier ones - and I really need to check
if the basic functionality provided in their example has been done with CSS,
just for a static list of people. I could imagine something like that would
work with a shitton of CSS, if the pseudo selector for he value attribute
works when inserting text into an input field.

------
MilnerRoute
Slashdot turned itself into 'Slacker News' today...

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14010623](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14010623)

------
zero_by_divide
OnePlus Dash energy beverage [https://oneplus.net/dash-
energy](https://oneplus.net/dash-energy)

Google Maps Ms. Pac Man mode
[http://www.theverge.com/2017/3/31/15136848/google-maps-
april...](http://www.theverge.com/2017/3/31/15136848/google-maps-april-fools-
ms-pac-man-easter-egg)

------
zero_by_divide
Google Wind in the Netherlands
[https://youtu.be/QAwL0O5nXe0](https://youtu.be/QAwL0O5nXe0)

------
maxdeviant
Goodbye JavaScript: Introducing our CSS API Client
([https://blog.algolia.com/js-is-dead-all-hail-
css/](https://blog.algolia.com/js-is-dead-all-hail-css/))

------
Maxious
Mapzen: Introducing Tangram Work [https://mapzen.com/blog/introducing-tangram-
work/](https://mapzen.com/blog/introducing-tangram-work/)

------
kawera
Virgin Atlantic new Dreambird 1417:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_ob-5eC8uw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_ob-5eC8uw)

------
guessmyname
[https://www.reddit.com/r/place](https://www.reddit.com/r/place)

------
molf
Tiny Lens image compression lens:
[http://gettinylens.com](http://gettinylens.com)

~~~
bbcbasic
Thats gonna have an impressive Weissmann Score

------
midhunsezhi
[https://www.udacity.com/human](https://www.udacity.com/human)

~~~
iurisilvio
I expected a way to bypass they human captcha, but didn't found it. :(

------
nom
David L. Jones found a working 32 GHz oscilloscope in the dumpster:
[https://www.eevblog.com/2017/03/31/eevblog-984-worlds-
best-d...](https://www.eevblog.com/2017/03/31/eevblog-984-worlds-best-
dumpster-find-300k/)

------
greydius
Scala changing name to Skala, embracing German keywords and grammar:
[http://scala-lang.org/blog/2017/04/01/announcing-skala.html](http://scala-
lang.org/blog/2017/04/01/announcing-skala.html)

------
avel
Mobile accessories, now for your Chromebook:
[https://blog.google/products/chromebooks/all-best-mobile-
acc...](https://blog.google/products/chromebooks/all-best-mobile-accessories-
now-your-chromebook/)

------
anthonyaykut
PHRACK - [http://www.phrack.org](http://www.phrack.org)

~~~
necklace
Or, if you missed it: [https://web-
beta.archive.org/web/20170401190031/http://www.p...](https://web-
beta.archive.org/web/20170401190031/http://www.phrack.org)

------
Tombar
[http://www.doctrine-project.org/2017/04/01/announcing-
doctri...](http://www.doctrine-project.org/2017/04/01/announcing-
doctrine-4.html)

------
_ah
TMobile ONEsie [https://newsroom.t-mobile.com/news-and-blogs/tmobile-
onesie....](https://newsroom.t-mobile.com/news-and-blogs/tmobile-onesie.htm)

------
flinterman
Trump's border wall becomes climbing wall
[https://youtu.be/Pulvcc38I-w](https://youtu.be/Pulvcc38I-w)

------
EKSolutions
The Bucket - KFC
[https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B06XY51MFS](https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B06XY51MFS)

------
naglis
Kodi: [https://kodi.tv/](https://kodi.tv/)

~~~
bradhe
Sorry, I don't get this--is the seizure notice actually the joke?

~~~
frankacter
apparently so:

[http://koditips.com/kodi-domain-seized-homeland-
security/](http://koditips.com/kodi-domain-seized-homeland-security/)

Using [http://www.kickasstorrents.com/](http://www.kickasstorrents.com/) as a
reference, they use an image instead of text for the seizure notice.. oh, and
they don't use CloudFlare and Google Analytics on sites they seize.

------
pomber
Google Gnome: [https://www.blog.google/products/home/smart-yard-finally-
her...](https://www.blog.google/products/home/smart-yard-finally-here-meet-
google-gnome/)

------
bbcbasic
There is this one cluttering up the front page but there are some interesting
comments worth reading:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14004946](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14004946)

~~~
bbcbasic
HN ... you unpredictable kid! Last year the same joke got me lots of upvotes.

